# Wavepiont LED Strip Light



## Piotr Kaleta (5 Nov 2013)

Hi everyone. I was wondering if anyone is using this lights and if you do what do you think about them.


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (5 Nov 2013)

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/wavepoint-led-strip-light-6500k-24-p-6694.html


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Nov 2013)

I've not used them, but have seen them in action. They are really really bright, I don't know how they are par wise though. They have some nice colour renditions as well. The 8000k would be great.


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (5 Nov 2013)

Thanks Ian. Do you know how would they compare to TMC GroBeam 600 Ultima?


----------



## kirk (5 Nov 2013)

Are they cree?  I'm looking into led myself bit do not want to spend 300 upwards. If you don't mind me asking on your thread, what are the beamswork units like for the planted aquarium?


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (5 Nov 2013)

Hi kirk I don't know if Wavepoint uses CREE i can't find much inf about them. TMC GroBeam 600 Ultima uses CREE LED. I dont know about Beemswork but you may find some more inf here REVIEW: Beamswork 54 LED Aquarium Light | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## kirk (5 Nov 2013)

Thanks just had a look, I did try the search before I asked but what I tapped in turned up nothing.  probably my spelling


----------



## Rob P (5 Nov 2013)

Hi Piotr, i'm no one to comment really but am a TMC 600 ultima grobeam user. I think the Wavepoint LED's look great and very attractively priced, however worth noting (when comparing to TMC for example) that there is a lack of controller for the Wavepoints as yet so not quite sure how you'd moderate the lighting if you needed to.

Seems a few of us using the TMC's ultimas have had issue with full power causing, ah hem, unwanted growth  so it's nice to have the facility to tone them down via a controller which don't think you can with the Wavepoints yet.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (5 Nov 2013)

Thanks Rob I like TMC 600 ultima grobeams. My only problem is that they don't come in different lengths like Wavepoints.


----------



## Rob P (5 Nov 2013)

What size tank? The TMC does have pretty adaptable fitting options. I'm using the twin pack on an 80cm.


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (5 Nov 2013)

My is fluval roma 125 80cm long  same as yours Rob


----------



## Rob P (5 Nov 2013)

Ah, well I think two grobeam strips on the Roma are plenty adequate! Picture of mine in this thread here Aquarium size and TMC GroBeam 600 Ultima | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Rob


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (5 Nov 2013)

TMC are if I'm right 18.5" long. Wavepints 24" witch is still not perfect but longer. How do you find TMC light spred on your tank Rob? Can you post some pictures?


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (5 Nov 2013)

OK Thanks Rob


----------



## Rob P (5 Nov 2013)

Spread is good. I'm running mine at 25% at the minute which is still quite bright!  all plants growing, not so much algae now lol


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Nov 2013)

I used the grobeam 500 on my 125 ltr with the mountray brackets, was possibly the best lighting I had. 


mangrove4 by Ian Holdich, on Flickr


----------



## Rob P (5 Nov 2013)

Ian, ref the mountray brackets, do you remember the thickness of tank rim these would fit? I wondered if they'd fit a fluval Roma with the top trim still fitted.


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (5 Nov 2013)

Right Rob you convinced me i will take a plunge and go with TMC I do like the idea of controller so TMC it is.


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (5 Nov 2013)

Thanks Ian for some beautiful pictures


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (5 Nov 2013)

I remember now that someone posted a picture of a scape with the new TMC strip ligts that looked like Wavepoint that will be available soon? Anyone knows anything more about them?


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Nov 2013)

Rob P said:


> Ian, ref the mountray brackets, do you remember the thickness of tank rim these would fit? I wondered if they'd fit a fluval Roma with the top trim still fitted.



The Roma has the same thickness as the tank seen in the pic. They will fit perfectly.


----------



## Rob P (5 Nov 2013)

Sorry Ian, even with the top plastic trim on? Your tank looks rimless in the pic of yours.


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Nov 2013)

Oh sorry, yes I removed the rim on this tank. I'm not sure with the rim on tbh. How big is the rim?


----------



## Rob P (5 Nov 2013)

Quite meaty, about 3cms.


----------



## Rob P (5 Nov 2013)

Piotr Kaleta said:


> I remember now that someone posted a picture of a scape with the new TMC strip ligts that looked like Wavepoint that will be available soon? Anyone knows anything more about them?



Ha sorry Piotr, lost your comments in amongst my conversation with Ian, sorry! If I recall correctly it was George Farmer using the soon to be released new TMC's.


----------



## Piotr Kaleta (5 Nov 2013)

Yes you right Thanks


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Nov 2013)

Rob P said:


> Quite meaty, about 3cms.



The bracket do 1cm I'm afraid, other that suspending them, I'm not sure you'll find a bracket to fit that.


----------



## Rob P (6 Nov 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> The bracket do 1cm I'm afraid, other that suspending them, I'm not sure you'll find a bracket to fit that.


 
Ah ok Ian, good to know thanks  I did think about removing the trim but Hagen advise not to do so...


----------



## scubagirl (29 Nov 2013)

Hi all. I am new to this forum but have done so much reading over the last few months having decided to try a planted aquarium properly. I was prompted to take a step further and sign up today having read Rob P's comments about the rim of his Roma and accommodating light systems. I have a Fluval Vicenza 180 (3ft and 150 litrs) and am looking to buy LED lighting. I have at the moment Guiesmann Midday x1 and aquaflora x 1 24 watts each 2 months old (I know that is old school now) I painted the back and sides of my tank black and really like the look of it but I am wondering if I have compromised the light efficiency. The t5 tubes are only 22'' long so I am finding that plants in back corners are struggling. I tried first Eustralis stellata hefty but I have had to move what was left after 2 weeks , to the centre. Easier plants seem to cope but my real question is whether anyone has seen in use the Fluval aqualife and plant high performance LED which I believe came out this year? (Fluval clip on U Tube) It has 54 LED 2,580 lumens, 5,952 Lux 5,200K. My problem is that I would have to remove existing top and sit this over. It has extending arms, but to fit my tank I would need the 2nd size ie 36''. I just hope this would not be too much light as I do not want to suspend it from the ceiling. Any advice would be greatfully received. You all seem so knowlegable and I have so much to learn! Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Rob P (29 Nov 2013)

Hey, welcome aboard 

You'll learn SO MUCH here, amazing amounts of talented helpful people 

You'd be better off starting a new topic for your questions, however my personnal biggest piece of advice to you is that any decent LED system for a newbie needs to be controllable. They are brilliant, and dangerous! 

Good luck


----------



## scubagirl (29 Nov 2013)

Thanks for that Rob. I note the "controllable" part especially. I have pressurised Co2 via the soda stream method which works very well and passing through an atomiser. As you say so much to learn! Most plants and advise I have been getting via Aqua Essentials. First time I have used a forum so need to work out how it runs.!


----------



## scubagirl (29 Nov 2013)

OOPs ! I have noted a typo..... The fluval led has 504 LEDs not 54!!! in 5 different wavebands. I have contacted Hagen to find out if it can be controlled but I fear not or they would have said in the marketing  schpeel. Thanks again.


----------

